# Heiler Ja oder Nein?



## Terrorsatan (18. Juni 2008)

Hey Leute, 
Ich hab nu schon lange darüber nachgedacht ob ich einen Heiler spielen soll oder nicht.
Ich hab schon in WOW ( ich weiss flamt mich ^^ ich habs verdient )einen Heiler gespielt und war im PvP nicht wirklich von ihm überzeugt da man doch schnell als Main Target rausgesucht wird und die "Tanks" keine chance haben daran etwas zu ändern ( wenn man mal von ein Paar Sek stun absieht ).
Bei WAR soll ja die Kollisionsabfrage hinzukommen und so kann der Tank den Gegner ja richtig abblocken und ihn binden.
Aber das Thema Kollisionsabfrage wird ja auch von anderen Spielen angeschnitten ( AOC ) und soll ja nicht so richtig funktionieren ( ich weiss is verdammt schwer umzusetzen ).
Daher ist die frage Heiler : Ja ? Nein ? immer noch ziemlich offen da ich keinen Siggi spielen will weil der ziemlich gehypt wird ^^ und dann wahrscheinlich kein Main Heiler ist, also nur beschränkte Heilfähigkeiten besitzt.
Elfen fallen auch weg weil ich die net mag ^^  





Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Abgeordneter:. Dazu kommt eine Rasse von Blutelfen, die als männliche Spielfigur homoerotische Neigung bei Jugendlichen hervorrufen könnte.


( ist zwar auf Bl11 bezogen passt aber schon rein ^^)
Daher meine frage  was ist noch vorhanden als Heiler? 
Jaa der Zwerg ^^  aber ganz ehrlich ?  Zwerg und STOFF?  mag vllt Tabletop Background haben aber das passt für mich  einfach nicht zusammen.


Das ergebniss : Ich spiel keinen Heiler.

Ihr fragt euch sicherlich was das ganze gelaber dann soll ?  : D 
Ich muss einfach was schreiben damit ichs mir net wieder anders überleg und dochn Siggi spiel . ( Da er was aushällt und Heilen kann )
Wird dann zwar genauso wie in WOW ablaufen als plötzlich die welt anfang BC voller Draenei Shams und Bl11 Palas war  .
Hat sich zwar alles wieder beruhigt aber insgesammt iwie kacke wenn dann die Welt voller Sigmarpriester is.

die andere seite hat wenigstens "Coole" Säue (Im wahrste Sinne des Wortes  xD )  als Heiler  aber ich bleib Ordnung .
Da sind dann wenigstens die ganzen UD Schurken Kiddies mit Bäm Addon weg ^^

Schlussendlich werd ich ein Ritter des Sonnenordens Spielen um dann wenigstens den anderen Heilern eine Chance zu geben Spaß zu haben  ^^
(Wenn die Kollisionsfrage GUT umgesetzt wird)

Mfg Terrorsatan


----------



## HGVermillion (18. Juni 2008)

Zwergenheiler tragen auch kein Stoff, die Jungs tragen Kettenhemd, der Sigmarpriester vom Imperium trägt sogar eine leichte Plattenrüstung als Heiler,

zu den Elfen, die unterscheiden sich eigetnlich sehr von den etwas sehr "pink" desingten Elfen aus WoW, die mit ihrem Animestyle einen kleinen Stilbruch begangen haben 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und was soll bei der Zerstörung bitte für coole Säue rumlaufen, die Dunkelelfen haben den Jünger des Khaine, die Emoversion des Sigmarpriesters, das Chaos den zeloten(der nun wirklich in Stoff rumrennt) und höchstens die Goblins haben mit dem Schamanen eine klasse die mal vom aussehen etwas aus dem Rahmen fällt.

Und wieso willst du den Sigmarpriester nicht Spielen bloß weil er viele weitere zum Spielen annimieren wird, spiel was spass macht und wens ein Heiler ist, na und?


----------



## Recc (19. Juni 2008)

also ich finde die "heiler" klassen der ordnung auch irgendwie ..... cooler

naja mal zu den heiler:

Sigamar Priester= greift mit seinen hammer in den Nahkampf ein um "rechtschaffene wut"(oder so ähnlich) aufzubauen das sozusagen als mana fungiert mit dem er seine heals castet (dazu sei gesagt das alle klassen 2 (ZWEI) targets auf einmal haben können das aktive (gegner) und das Passive (verbündeter) da fällt viel nerviges umswitchen weg.

Runenpriester= is die supporter klasse, hat also viele buffs (runen) für die gruppe nämlich aktive (der "begünstigte" muss die rune selbststänidig anklicken um sie zu nutzen .... also n kleiner heal auf eigen wunsch z und halt die normalen buffs,  er hat auch n paar casts die sind aber nicht soo stark ausgeprägt und kann runen in den boden stampfen ... wohl so ne art totems.

Erzmagier= so ähnlich wie der Gobbo-schami durch dmg casts bekommt er weiße magie die er anstatt von aktionspunkten für heals ausgeben kann ob das andersrum (heals für casts) auch funzt weiß ich grad gar nicht...

aber mal so im vergleich 
sigmar > Jünger
Runenpriester > Zelot
Erzmagier < Schami

damit steht es 2:1 für die ordnung ^^

(alle angaben beziehen sich auf die meinung einer person und spiegeln nicht die meinung der Community wieder!!)


----------



## Silzaress (19. Juni 2008)

Also ich meine Runenpriester tragen auch Stoff. Kann mich irren, aber die langen Nachthemden sehen doch sehr nach Stoff aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das was du zu Runenpriestern/Zeloten sowie Erzmagiern/Schamis geschrieben hast, stimmt nicht ganz. Mehr kann/will ich dazu aber nicht sagen...NDA.

Und ob man Ordnung oder Zerstörung bevorzugt, ist jedem selbst überlassen.

@Threadersteller: Es hilft nicht nur die Kollisionsabfrage. Die Tanks sollen wohl angeblich auch noch Styles bekommen, bei denen sie ihr defensives Ziel schützen können, indem sie z.B. 50% des Schadens abfangen oder ähnliches, genaues weiß ich da auch nicht, hab das aber mal irgendwo gelesen...deshalb keine Garantie für die Info.

Ah habs sogar gefunden wo:

http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...ead.php?t=35096

In dem Forum gibts sehr viele Infos. Für alle die der englischen Sprache mächtig sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (20. Juni 2008)

Danke für die info an Silzaress ^^
und auch an die anderen beiden danke xD
ich werd wenns spiel ma draußen is auf jednefall n Tank machen weil das was man da im Forum lesen kann doch schon ganz gut klingt ^^
Vllt kommt dann auchn Heiler bei Bedarf hinzu ^^

Freu mich schon riesig auf WAR ^^


----------



## Recc (23. Juni 2008)

der tank hat die tolle fähigkeit "Hold the Line" da reißt er sein schild hoch und bekommt (durch welche stats auch immer) weniger schaden ^^ das selbe gilt auch in abgeschäwchter form auf alle die kegelförmig hinter ihm stehen =0) cool sieht es auf jeden fall aus


----------



## Terrorsatan (23. Juni 2008)

Man Recc  ^^
machs mir halt noch schwerer die Monate noch zu überstehen ^^


----------



## Recc (23. Juni 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Man Recc  ^^
> machs mir halt noch schwerer die Monate noch zu überstehen ^^




*schulterzuck* dann erzähl ich dir halt nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (29. Juni 2008)

bei denn heilern nervt es einfach das sie schaden machen müssen!

dann kann ich auch gleich einen reinen dd spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (29. Juni 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> bei denn heilern nervt es einfach das sie schaden machen müssen!



Dazu sagt Paul:

there will not be anny namby pamby healer only classis 

there is no sitting at the back going like
and I heal and I heal and I heal and I heal and I heal 

cause it's BOORING 

I'm really sorry. If you are really one of those people who just wants like to be a medic, who likes sitting at the back, not doing anything like going
and I heal and I heal and I heal and I heal 

go away 
stop watching 
click away 

don't even leave a comment on the board going:I HATE THIS GAME BECAUSE IT HAS NO HEALERS 

(nur flüchtig aufgeschrieben, ich weiß es ist nicht jedes Wort richtig geschrieben)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=VRgZo7ezNVQ


----------



## Recc (29. Juni 2008)

und sie "müssen" nicht unbedingt angreifen ... jede klasse hat die möglichkeit auch nur "rein" zu heilen ... aber wenn man nebenbei angreift geht es halt leichter/besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (30. Juni 2008)

Recc schrieb:


> und sie "müssen" nicht unbedingt angreifen ... jede klasse hat die möglichkeit auch nur "rein" zu heilen ... aber wenn man nebenbei angreift geht es halt leichter/besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt so nicht ganz. So braucht z.B. der Jünger des Khaine Seelenessenzen zum Heilen und die bekommt er nur durch eine spezielle Nahkampfattacke.


----------



## Recc (30. Juni 2008)

naja ich weiß das der sigamr priester n skill hat mit dem er seine "heilige rechtschaffenheit" auch ohne kampf regenerieren kann =) 

und da sich die beiden klassen ähnlich sein solln denke ich mal das der jünger auch sowas hat ...


----------



## Geige (30. Juni 2008)

ich wei9ß was paul dazu sagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und es klingt auch inovativ aber der mensch ist halt ein gewohnheitstier 
etweder mach ich dmg oder ich heile beides will und kann ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosengarten (1. Juli 2008)

Dann solltest du keinen Heiler bzw. besser Supporter spielen. Viele finde das *neue* innovative Konzept gut, so wie ich, da dieses rumstehen und 3 Tasten klicken einfach zu öde ist. Meine Entscheidung wird bei der Open-Beta gefällt, welche Klasse als erstes gezockt wird.... und stimmt es das der Runenpriester so ne Art Blize vom Himmel schießen kann, hab des mal in eienm Video gesehen.
BTT: Vielleicht solltest du dir das mit dem Sigmarpriester noch einmal überlegen, denn viele die ihn jetzt spielen wollen werden sowieso nach ein paar leveln aufhören und eine andere Klasse spielen. So wird es bei allen Klassen sein , wodurch sich nach ein paar Monaten einpendeln, sobald diejenigen spielen denen das Spiel wirklich gefällt und die WoW'ler abgesürungen sind, nicht alle aber die meisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (1. Juli 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> ich wei9ß was paul dazu sagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dann wirst du mit so einer Klasse aber nicht glücklich werden, zwar kannst du "nur" Heilen oder "nur" Schaden machen, aber effektiv wirst du so keines von beiden können, deine Heilungen werden mächtiger je mehr Schmerzen du vorher zugefügt hast, und so richtig weh werden deine Attaken auch nicht werden wenn du komplett aus heilen verzichtest.

Stupides "Ich guck auf den Balken und wenn sich was rührt Heile ich" ist eher hinderlich, das Spielprinzip sorgt dafür das sich die Stärke deiner Zauber gegenseitig aufschaukeln.

Hier mal aus der Sicht des Erzmagiers:
Am Anfang wirft man ein bischen mit Feuer um sich, dadurch steigt die Heilleistung, kurz bevor der Schwertmeister neben dir zu Boden geht wird er geheilt, die Extraenergie fürs Heilen wird verbraucht, dafür steigt die Schadensleistung, jetzt werden wieder ein paar Flammen verteilt, die Extraenergie für den Schaden wird verbraucht, dafür steigt wieder die Heilleistung...... ,
das ganze geht solange weiter bis irgendjemand es schaft dir das Licht auszupusten.
Und dann gehts wieder von vorne los.


----------



## Silzaress (1. Juli 2008)

Runenpriester und Zealoten sind eher die "reinen" Heiler. Sie müssen nicht Schaden machen um effektiver heilen zu können. Wer eher mit dem ausschließlichen Heilen liebäugelt, sollte sich mal diese beiden Klassen ansehen.

Btw, auch wenn ich Paul mag und lustig finde. Die Aussage "because it's booooring" find ich echt daneben. Denn immerhin ist es Geschmackssache, ob man lieber nur DMG machen möchte, ob man DMG machen und heilen möchte oder ob man nur heilen möchte. Sollte jedem selbst überlassen werden. Ich finde nur DMG machen z.B. boooooring.

Heilen bedeutet für mich dies: 

*"I love being that devoted healer. A good, skilled, fast thinking healer can turn the tide of battle. Being that healer who's always there to save you when you are about to die, that's what gets my adrenaline pumping. I like being the person who the enemy is cursing and then all of a sudden 20 people focus fire me. That is when I laugh and say, "See that folks, obviously I got their attention. Give them hell fellas!"* 
(Zitat aus dem Warhammer Alliance Forum)

Ich liebe es als Heiler gefordert zu werden und in brenzlige Situationen zu geraten. Wenn man es dann als Heiler geschafft hat, die Situation zu retten (natürlich mit anderen zusammen *g*), wenn jemand kurz davor ist zu sterben und man denjenigen noch retten kann, wenn man dazu beiträgt, dass die Verbündeten vorne ungehindert kämpfen können, weil sie wissen, dass sie einen oder mehrere gute Heiler im Rücken haben, das macht sehr viel aus und das ist das was mir am meisten Spaß macht. Wie oft, habe ich schon die Luft angehalten bei einem heißen Kampf. Hier ist man als Heiler sehr gefordert und man muss schnelles Reaktionsvermögen haben. Nicht jeder kann einen Heiler wirklich gut spielen und ich weiß wie selten es richtig gute Heiler gibt und... die sind dann natürlich auch begehrt.  

Leider wird es im Spiel auch keine richtigen Schurken/Rogues/Schattenklingen geben. Sehr schade, das war immer meine 2. Wahl als Klasse. Schleichen wird es aber nicht geben, zumindest nicht so, dass man konstant gestealthed rumlaufen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja im Endeffekt wollte ich damit sagen, dass jeder eine andere Spielweise hat und ich finde man sollte jeder Richtung die Möglichkeit geben seine Vorlieben auszuspielen.


----------



## Sempai02 (1. Juli 2008)

Silzaress schrieb:


> Runenpriester und Zealoten sind eher die "reinen" Heiler. Sie müssen nicht Schaden machen um effektiver heilen zu können. Wer eher mit dem ausschließlichen Heilen liebäugelt, sollte sich mal diese beiden Klassen ansehen.
> 
> Btw, auch wenn ich Paul mag und lustig finde. Die Aussage "because it's booooring" find ich echt daneben. Denn immerhin ist es Geschmackssache, ob man lieber nur DMG machen möchte, ob man DMG machen und heilen möchte oder ob man nur heilen möchte. Sollte jedem selbst überlassen werden. Ich finde nur DMG machen z.B. boooooring.
> 
> ...



Wirklich spannend war es für mich nie,z.B. bei WoW nur auf die Balken zu achten und sonst dumm rumzustehen. Ansonsten dürften reine Stoffieheiler in einem PvP-MMOG auch etwas im Nachteil sein,wenn ihnen etwas Offensive fehlt und so hat Mythic größtenteils das System mit dem "Schaden für Heilung" gemacht,was auch storytechnisch Sinn macht (Ein Dunkelelf,der nur rumsteht und heilt,wäre irgendwie falsch). 

Das Fehlen der Schleichklassen kann ich auch verschmerzen,da ich diese seit WoW hasse: Stun, Megaschaden,Stun, Megaschaden. War wirklich immer sehr "spannend",so eine Klasse zu spielen. Da ist bei WAR mehr Taktik gefragt: Ziel aussuchen, durch die Reihen schlüpfen und dann zuschlagen,wobei das Schleichen an und für sich schon grenzwertig ist,weil z.B. Hexenkriegerinnen storytechnisch eigentlich wie die Furien wüten und nicht herumschleichen.


----------



## Silzaress (1. Juli 2008)

Mmh komisch ich steh irgendwie nie dumm rum. Vor allem nicht im PvP. Na wie gesagt, entweder man ist der devoted Healer oder man ists eben nicht. Wenn man Heiler spielt, nur weil es vielleicht zu wenige gibt in der Gilde, man aber eigentlich lieber was anderes gespielt hätte, ists klar, dass man nie so den Spaß daran haben kann.

Zu den Schleicherklassen: Seit BC hat der Schurke, dank Abhärtung, ganz schön einbüßen müssen. Und in DAoC konntest als Schleicher ohne bis unter die Zähne voll gebufft zu sein und möglichst noch 2-3 Artefakte + MLs kaum was reißen.


----------



## Rosengarten (1. Juli 2008)

Trotzdem passt Stealth eigentlich nicht ins Warhammer-Fantasy Universum, da es so eigentlich, nach meinem Wissen, keine Unsichtbaren gibt. Von daher finde ich das mit dem Stealth beim Hexenjäger, der am Anfang zu meinen Favoriten gehörte, und bei der Hexenrkiegerin grenzwertig. Sowas passt einfach nicht zu Warhammer, solang man nicht von Warhammer 40k spricht.
Zu denen die nur ihre Hingabe dem Heilen verpflichten wollen sollten sich andere Spiele suchen, da es in WAR fehl am Platz ist.


----------



## Recc (1. Juli 2008)

naja im grunde isses ja kein richtiger stealth ... hat castzeit und hält (lasst mich lügen) ne halbe minute ... ich find das ganz ok wohl es story technisch wirklich nicht passt ... am wenigsten zur hexenkriegerin


----------



## Silzaress (1. Juli 2008)

Rosengarten schrieb:


> Zu denen die nur ihre Hingabe dem Heilen verpflichten wollen sollten sich andere Spiele suchen, da es in WAR fehl am Platz ist.



Welch geistreicher Satz. Und sogar noch mit Begründung. Ich bin beeindruckt.

Es gibt Heiler in WAR und zwar nicht zu knapp. Und jetzt? Na vielleicht suchst du dir ja jetzt nen anderes Spiel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Recc (1. Juli 2008)

Silzaress schrieb:


> Welch geistreicher Satz. Und sogar noch mit Begründung. Ich bin beeindruckt.
> 
> Es gibt Heiler in WAR und zwar nicht zu knapp. Und jetzt? Na vielleicht suchst du dir ja jetzt nen anderes Spiel.
> 
> ...




hach ja leider hat bei dir der "geistreiche satz" gefehlt sehr schade  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosengarten (2. Juli 2008)

Naja sollte nicht angreifend sein, aber ist halt so, wenn du in WAR einen reinen Heiler spielen willst wirst du das wohl nicht können. Entweder du freundest dich mit einem Schaden austeilenden Heiler ab oder bleibst bei deinem vorherigen MMO. Es gibt ja auch nicht nur Heiler, kannst ja auch mal einen Tank ausprobieren, wenn dir nur Schaden austeilen nicht gefällt.
Achja und ich hab nichts gegen Heiler, mir gefallen nur nicht die Heiler aus beispielsweise WoW . In WAR finde ich sie besser umgesetzt, gibt halt nach meiner Ansicht mehr Aktion.
@Recc
Joa ist schon ein begrenzter Stealth und er sorgt dafür das deine Aktionspunkte verfliegen, aber finde ich es dennoch etwas blöd, da man sich so schnell die Heiler ausgucken kann und es dann nicht mehr viel von ihm übrig bleibt, solang der Heiler dich nicht sieht, da man den Stealth bei genauem hinschauen ja sehen soll.


----------



## Silzaress (2. Juli 2008)

Na ich versteh nich worauf du hinaus willst. Es gibt in WAR mehrere Heilklassen. 

1. Die Nahkampf DMG / Heal
2. Die Fernkampf DMG / Heal
3. Heal (können zwar auch DMG machen, aber nicht effektiv)

Zu 1. gehört der Sigmar Priester und der DoK. Beides Melee Klassen die in den Nahkampf gehen müssen um somit ihre für Heilsprüche verwendete "Energie" zu erhalten.

Zu 2. gehört der Schamane und der Archmage. Beides Fernkämpfer (Magie). Diese können DMG machen müssen es aber nicht. Wenn sie DMG machen wird eine bestimmte Art von Magie aufgebaut, die, je mehr man aufgebaut hat, die Castzeit der Heilsprüche verkürzt und umgekehrt.

Zu 3. gehört der Runenpriester und der Zealot. Beides Klassen die DMG machen können und Heilen können. Sie müssen aber nicht DMG machen um effektiver heilen zu können oder umgekehrt. D.h., wenn ich einen Runenpriester oder Zealoten als Main spiele, kann ich sie als volle Heiler spielen ohne DMG machen zu müssen.

Ich versteh einfach nicht, warum du so extrem gegen Heiler bist. Es ging mir einzig und allein darum, dass m.E. jedes Spiel (um der breiten Masse zu gefallen) in jeder Spielrichtung etwas zu bieten haben sollte. Es gibt nun mal Leute die sehr gerne heilen bzw. eher die Supporter Klasse spielen. Genauso wie es Leute gibt die gerne Tanks spielen und sich den ganzen Tag den Kopp einhauen lassen mit Hingabe. Das ist doch alles Geschmackssache und darüber lässt sich ja bekanntlich nicht streiten.

Naja, eigentlich kanns mir ja egal sein was andere denken. Ich finds nur fast schon ne Frechheit sowas zu äußern. Es gibt auch andere Leute die vielleicht andere Interessen haben, wenns das nicht geben würde wäre ja auch jegliches MMO/MMORPG total sinnfrei.


----------



## Rosengarten (2. Juli 2008)

Hast ja schon irgendwie recht. Es gibt genügend die mit aller Hingabe lieber nur heilen, doch so wirklich wird es das in WAR nicht geben. Ich finde es viel besser, wenn ein Heiler mit ins Kampfgeschehen eingreifen kann und muss um effektiver zu sein, also dies ist meine Ansicht und so sehen es wohl die Entwickler auch.
Um auf die nur Heiler von WAR zurückzugreifen: Es könnte schwer für dich werden eine Gruppe zu finden, wenn du nur heilst, da man als Heiler ein *Gleichgewicht* zwischen Kampf und Heilung finden muss und du mit nur heilen deiner Gruppe schadest, weil dein Schaden fehlt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dazu der Auszug aus der Warhammer-Seite zum Runenpriester: Vorbereitung bedeutet alles, um als Runenpriester erfolgreich zu sein, genauso wie ein feines Gespür für Timing und Koordination. Man kann Runen nutzen, um seine Freunde zu schützen und ihre Kräfte zu verstärken (sogar einige der Runeneffekte unter die Kontrolle des Ziels stellen), doch ihre Kraft schwindet schnell bei Gebrauch und man muss bereit sein, sie zu verstärken, wenn nötig. Eine gute Vorbereitung macht es leichter zwischen der Unterstützung der Freunde und der Bekämpfung des Gegners zu wechseln. Diese Aufteilung der Pflichten ist absolut notwendig im Kampf. Sich voll auf die Offensive zu konzentrieren, wird die Gruppenmitglieder schnell ohne Unterstützung zurücklassen. Andererseits wird eine rein unterstützende Spielweise die Gruppe eines Runen-verstärkten Kriegers von erheblicher Macht berauben. 

Natürlich wirst du auch nur heilen können, doch dann bist du halt nicht so effektiv wie ein Heiler der kämpft und heilt.
Du wirst genügend Gruppen finden, die soetwas tollerieren. Meiner Ansicht nach soll jeder sein Spaß am Spiel haben wie er es will. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 Ich würde auch nicht sofort einen nur Heiler oder nur Angriffsheiler aus der gruppe schmeißen, jedoch wird es genügend geben, die dies tun werden. Von daher kann man dir nur ans Herz legen sich ein bisschen in die Offensiv-Aktionen mit einzubinden, nicht um meinet Willen oder denen anderer, es ist *dein Vorteil*.
Willst du Erfolg haben, wirst du Offensiver denken müssen, so ist es halt derzeit. Vielleicht bringen Addons etwas neues. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Schluss: Wenn du die ersten beiden Nummer vertauscht ist es richtig


> 1. Die Fernkampf DMG / Heal
> 2. Die Nahkampf DMG / Heal
> 3. Heal (können zwar auch DMG machen, aber nicht effektiv)
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Silzaress (3. Juli 2008)

Wenn dafür Luft ist mach ich auch Schaden, das hab ich schon immer so gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Nur die Situationen gibt es nicht so oft. Kann auch sein, dass das noch an der nicht vorhandenen Balance liegt. Was ja für eine Beta nicht unbedingt ungewöhnlich ist.

Naja und der Auszug aus der Warhammer Seite...die ganzen Klassen sind absolut nicht mehr so wie sie Anfangs eigentlich sein sollten, danach kann man eigentlich nicht mehr gehen. Wenn GOA so unbedingt keine Heiler haben will die im Hintergrund stehen und heilen, was Zealoten, Runenpriester, Archmages und Schamanen ohne Probs können, dann müssen sie diese Klassen entweder entfernen oder brachial verändern.

Sollte es in Warhammer nicht die Möglichkeit geben einen reinen Heiler zu spielen (ja, der hier und da auch mal nen DoT setzt oder nen DMG-Cast raushaut) würde ich keine halb DMG halb Heal Klasse (wie z.B. DoK) spielen. Das ist für mich persönlich irgendwie nichts halbes und nichts ganzes. Anstatt dessen wäre ich wohl eher reiner Caster wie Sorceress, was mir aber sehr wahrscheinlich auf kurz oder lang langweilig werden würde. 

Aber ich hörs jetzt schon "W00t?? O_o wieso bin ich tot?"..."der Heiler hat Schaden gemacht"..."na toll". =)


P.S.: Hatte die Nr. aus versehen vertauscht, ja. Habs geändert.


----------



## Hoshiwan (3. Juli 2008)

Silzaress schrieb:


> Aber ich hörs jetzt schon "W00t?? O_o wieso bin ich tot?"..."der Heiler hat Schaden gemacht"..."na toll". =)



*ggg* Das hat mir jetzt den Tag versüßt, danke. Wie oft habe ich diesen Satz gehört... nun ja...

Zum Thema: Ich bin ja auch sehr gespannt auf die Heilerklassen. Ich hoffe mal, daß man durch die Skillung selbst entscheiden kann, wo man den Schwerpunkt setzt. Will ich besser heilen können? Oder will ich mehr Schadenmachen können? Das ist etwas, was mich sehr interessiert. 60% Schaden austeilen und 40% effektiv Heilen wäre ein wünschenswertes Verhältnis, zumindest fänd ich das erstrebenswert, denn gefühlt bin ich kein Hardcore-Holy-Priest, sondern bewege mich lieber in einer Grauzone zwischen Supergut und Absolutböse. )


----------



## Rosengarten (4. Juli 2008)

So ähnlich wird es auch sein. Ein Heiler wird kein DD werden, ganz klar, aber wird, denke ich die Möglichkeit besitzen sich auf Schaden und auf Heilung zu spezialisieren. Jedoch wird er immer heilen müssen, dafür ist er halt da.
Ich weiß ja nicht ob ich es jetzt falsch interpretiere, aber bist du vielleicht in der Beta Silzaress?
Mit dem letzten Satz haste schon recht, aber du sollst ja nur dann Schaden austeilen, wenn die Situation es zulässt


----------



## Silzaress (4. Juli 2008)

Edit: Just in case (man weiß ja nie, sry)

@Hoshiwan: Jo, das ist natürlich jedem selbst überlassen. Soll ja auch Spaß machen Wie man skillen kann darf ich hier leider nicht sagen. :/


----------



## HGVermillion (4. Juli 2008)

Ja, man muss sich halt klar werden welchen Archetyp man spielt, wie du schon gesagt hast, einige Spielen heiler, und denken sich "Ich muss um zu heilen schaden machen, dann mach ich das jetzt auch", nur vergessen sie dabei immer wieder den Knopf mit dem Heilbutton zu drücken bevor sie down gehen. 
Ich als Tank weis was ich zu tun hab, aber es wird sicher viele geben die sich sagen, hey ich kann 2h waffen benutzen dann mach ich das mal ausgiebig.

Es muss halt noch der ruck gehen der sagt, hey nicht aufs Ego gehen, sondern aufs gesamte, nicht immer schaun das man der erste im sowieso und wasauchimmer sein, sondern wissen, weil ich meinen teil tu so wie es sein soll gewinnen wir!
Gibts leider noch zuwenig.


----------



## Rosengarten (4. Juli 2008)

Heiler im Rücken zu haben ist immer schön und besonders wenns ein guter ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wer gut heilt wird, hoffe ich zumindest, genug Zeit haben zwischendurch Schaden auszuteilen, aber man mus halt abwarten was die Open-beta bringt.
Und eigentlich hast du schon die NDA gebrochen, weil du schon ein wenig zu viele Infos rausgegebn hast. Mir ists natürlich egal und ist schön was aus der Beta zu hören, jedoch sollteste mit solchen Posts aufpassen, dass du nicht gebannt wirst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silzaress (8. Juli 2008)

Also ich habe keine inhaltlichen Dinge preisgegeben, das hätte genauso in jedem anderen Spiel auch stattfinden können.


----------



## Hoshiwan (8. Juli 2008)

Silzaress schrieb:


> Wie man skillen kann darf ich hier leider nicht sagen. :/



Och, nicht schlimm. Ich lass mich (positiv) überraschen. ^^


----------



## gammler08 (29. Juli 2008)

ja ich lasse mich auch positiv überraschen wie man skillen kann/darf....ich spiele auf jeden fall einen goblin schamanen und werde neugierig sein wie das mit der WAAGH energie läuft....
ich glaube der schamane macht 2-3 kleine attacken und dann kommt seine heilung die dann immer größer wird um so mehr schaden er macht, so etwas finde ich super...also muss man sich nicht nur hinstellen auf die balken achten und warten bis der kollege auf 60% ist und denn dann hoch heilen....denn diese zeit kann man dan nutzen um derbe schaden zu verteilen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lambada (20. August 2008)

Ein Problem sehe ich bei Nahkampfheilern im RVR - wenn er in die gegnerischen Reihen rennt, um mal n bissl was zu kloppen wird er wohl nicht mehr zurückkommen um noch heilen zu können.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khorgarjin (20. August 2008)

Naja das Heilen funktioniert bei WAR völlig anders, als bei WOW.

Ich hab mir meine drei Klassen angeschaut. Runenpriester, Eisenbrecher und Archmage. Ja der Archmage funktioniert nach folgendem Prinzip. Jede Heilung die er castet gibt einen Force punkt und jeder Schaden einen Tranq.

Wenn der Cast nun Zauberzeit hat reduziert sich diese jeweils um 20% pro Punkt in Tranq. oder Force, also ab 5 Punkten Instant.

WEnn der Cast bereits Instant ist dann eben 5% mehr Damage/Heilung pro Punkt.

Nun kommt der Sinn. Jede Heilung wird durch Tranq. verstärkt und jeder Schadenspruch durch Force. Somit helfen die Sprüche sich gegenseitig und verstäkren sich dem entpsprechend. Es gibt Heilungssprüche die enorm viel heilen, aber für jeden Schaden denn man erleidet während man Castet, reduziert sich das ganze. 

Also im Prinzip wenn man zaubert verbraucht man alle diese Tranq./Force Punkte. Daher kann man offensiver und deffensiver Spielen, wird aber niemals nur Heilen oder Schaden!


----------



## Legendde (20. August 2008)

Wenn man den Siggi als reinen Heiler spielen möchte ist der total vergimpt. Da nutzt man die Hälfte der Fähigkeiten nicht, die er hat und wird nie richtig gut werden in seiner Klasse.

Vielleicht werden viele Leute Siggis spielen am Anfang. Allerdings ist die Klasse komplex und viele werden nicht glücklich damit werden.


----------



## Khorgarjin (20. August 2008)

Eben alle Heiler Klassen sind so aufgebaut, das man beides nutzen muss. Man würde Leistung verschenken und damit eben nur ne Halbe Klasse sein. Wäre wie ein Tank, der eben net alles nutzt, was ihm zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## Tetsuo82 (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde mir noch ein paar Erzmagier wünschen die sich darauf beschrenken nur zu heilen.
Leider gibt es zu viele Sigmarpriester die sich nur selbst heilen(natürlich nicht alle)
Wir brauchen einfach noch ein paar Leute mit sozialer Ader die sich darum kümmern das die DDs
nicht die ganze Zeit verrecken.


----------



## finestratus (30. Oktober 2008)

----> no.1 auf der heal-liste werden ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astravall (6. November 2008)

Ich finde Sigmarpriester ist nur richtig effektiv wenn er sich auf ein Heilziel beschränkt (befreundetes Ziel im Target) ... vieleicht sind andere geschickter als ich aber wenn ich Zuhauen muss um Wut für meine Heilungen aufzubauen, dann kann ich nicht noch ständig schauen welcher in Gruppe Heilung braucht. Ich finde am Besten geht das wenn sich Sigmar und nen DDler zusammen tun und sich assisten. Und vielleicht unterstützend Gruppenheilzauber.

MfG Michael


----------

